# Anyone regret buying the Tiguan?



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

I currently have a 2017 Golf R, and I've been thinking about trading in for the Tig. I honestly wonder if I should because I see so many complaints on here about having issues. Just curious if this is a bad decision? Mike


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

JODZ said:


> I currently have a 2017 Golf R, and I've been thinking about trading in for the Tig. I honestly wonder if I should because I see so many complaints on here about having issues. Just curious if this is a bad decision? Mike


Why on God’s green earth would you get rid of a Golf R?

The only acceptable answer IMO is that it’s a DSG :laugh:

Order an R-Line SEL-P. We haven’t had any of the issues others have complained about.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bought one last month. It has the infamous B pillar rattle that comes and goes, but otherwise we love it. It looks great (love that habanero orange!), is comfortable, a ton of room, gets 30+mpg regularly on the highway. 

The interior rattle is frustrating for a brand new car, but everything else is fantastic.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

Coming from a 2015 Forester XT I absolutely love the Tiguan. Mine also occasionally has the B pillar rattle (after 200 miles ) but it’s not too bad. It’s not something I would consider a deal breaker. My only regret is not getting the R Line .


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

We plan to pick up an R near the end of the generation. No regrets on the Tig. Has that VW interior we love and fits my tall self and short wife perfectly. Great mpg for the size and all the cargo capacity. Ours has been problem free. Did notice the b pillar rattle on a rough road on an exceptionally hot day. But it generally isn’t warm enough here to show itself consistently apparently. However I would never take a car in to have the headliner ripped apart for a minor rattle anyway. Being a first year VW built in a new-ish plant though we did choose to lease.


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

*S*

I regret buying mine and I don't really have the b pillar rattle., but it has other problems. You'll hate the Tiguan after driving an r. It's so slow and the transmission shifts really bad . The only thing I like is the size.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I love everything about the Tiguan except the powertrain. It sucks. I've always said "oh you can use sport mode" etc but i'm wrong. Just picked up a Sportwagen 1.8t DSG 4motion for commuting last week and it is MUCH quicker than the Tiguan. It actually has passing power.

The Tiguan is good off the the line with the 221 lb tq coming in at a low RPM. But it's a complete slug while driving. No passing power. The transmission is idiotic and doesn't know what gear to be in half the time, always trying to upshift. In sport mode it's perfect. I drive in sport mode mostly. 

Driving the golf compared to the Tiguan is night vs day. The Tiguan handles just as good as the golf, the Tiguan's brakes are better, and the interior is quieter on the Tiguan. But the powertrain is a slug. 

If you're coming from a Golf R you definitely need to go on an extended test drive before buying one. It's a great car, but dangerously slow. It can't even get out of its own way. 

It'll never happen but the Tiguan needs about 220hp and a DSG 7 speed transmission like they have in Europe. 

Otherwise I've had no big issues with my Tiguan. My grandmother also has an 18 and she's had no issues either. Very well built. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yantropov (Mar 21, 2018)

I bought a SEL-P in March 2018 and traded it in in July 2018.... Yes I did regret buying a Tiguan.

I've had to go in for two repairs within the first two months. You can always expect to have some issues with a redesigned model year but with this one, it is unacceptable. I even had the extended warranty on it (in Canada VW only offers 4yr standard) and I didn't want to go through 6 years of not trusting my vehicle.

I've lost a few grand in the process but now I own a vehicle that is reliable and I know I will own for a long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

I DO REGRET BUYING TIG SEL-P

2 Recalls less than 40 days. 

Many Problems that VW have NO ABILITY to fix it.
1. b pillar rattling
2. 4 door rattling
3. sunroof rattling noise 
4. rattling near sunglasses holder which my SEL-P does not have a open spot for sunglasses
5. front collision assist active it self while driving 80mph and no car in front.
6. remote start not working right.
7.fog light housing is not secured correctly, it is moving freely. (that might be a simple fix)
8. when you turning over a spend bump there is a clunking noise. 

Now lets talk about things that i don't like about this car 
1. Interior design feels cheaper than Japanese car, For example Mazda cx5,cx9
2. A little under powered
3. Noise isolating is not that good compare to 2018 Acura MDX or Infiniti qx30
4. Transmission don't feel right. 
5. No heads up display (that EU build HUD looks ugly)
6. No auto hold
7. No auto parking compare to EU build Tig.
8. Personally i feel like Dynaudio they used before was better than the Fender audio that they are using right now. 

Now, you may ask why TF i bought this car then? 
1. Price. MSRP around 38K for SEL-P but i got a deal where i bought it for 33K
2. space of this car is great. 
3. the looks of this car (love it)
4. Volkswagen 6 years/72,000 warranty
5. i'm new to VW my friend said a lot about how much he likes about his VW Passat; Plus police interceptor in China is mostly VW cars.
6. found a lot complement about Tig in EU 
7. My thought is that German cars is always better than Japanese cars now i will take that back.... (i was comparing BMW,Audi to lexus, Acura).
8. Porsche and VW is together i love my cayenne so my thought is that Tig wont be far off the build quality. soon i realize i'm comparing a pistol to a Rifles

Now My dealer just confirmed all the problems with my car. If they can't fix it lemon law it and get a replacement whit-out all the problems.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

It’s all a matter of perspective. When put up against its competition like the RAV4, CR-V, Forester, Rogue, etc I would still choose the Tig in a heartbeat. But if you’re comparing it to luxury makes it will fall short. But not as short as the competition imo. Acceleration is on par with most of the competition. Interior is much better. Cargo capacity is excellent.
Most of all you need to realize this is a ~24k vehicle that you can just price out with a bunch of doodads.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

I have no regrets at the moment about buying ours. We love it, and have put quite a few trouble-free miles on so far. Many of the other problems people have either seem to be very sporadic, or user-error, in my opinion. 

My only regret would come if VW sells an SEL 4Mo in '19 with a stick. :laugh:


----------



## Tigolphun (Apr 13, 2018)

Not getting R-Line.

The recall situation is getting a bit ridiculous though. It's now subject to 5 different recalls, for 2 of which I've been notified and brought it the car.


----------



## Yantropov (Mar 21, 2018)

GavinD said:


> I have no regrets at the moment about buying ours. We love it, and have put quite a few trouble-free miles on so far. Many of the other problems people have either seem to be very sporadic, or user-error, in my opinion.
> 
> My only regret would come if VW sells an SEL 4Mo in '19 with a stick. :laugh:


User error? No user error in my case. Transmission fluid leak, b pillar rattle and defective panoramic roof are not what someone would call user error. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

socialD said:


> It’s all a matter of perspective. When put up against its competition like the RAV4, CR-V, Forester, Rogue, etc I would still choose the Tig in a heartbeat. But if you’re comparing it to luxury makes it will fall short. But not as short as the competition imo. Acceleration is on par with most of the competition. Interior is much better. Cargo capacity is excellent.
> Most of all you need to realize this is a ~24k vehicle that you can just price out with a bunch of doodads.


^^ This pretty much sums up my thoughts.

Had mine for almost a year now. 32 000 km (~ 20 000 miles) done. It's a base model (S or trendline here in Canada) with 4motion.

Zero issue, zero regret.

I know what I was getting into. Transmission behaves weird, but I can live with that. Power? Day and night from my previous stage 2 GTI, but it's acceptable and on par with the competition. It's not slow, not fast either.

Otherwise, love the look, the space, the handling, the 4motion in the winter, the interior and the build quality. Overall I'm pretty satisfied with my purchase and will keep it for a few years.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

Yantropov said:


> User error? No user error in my case. Transmission fluid leak, b pillar rattle and defective panoramic roof are not what someone would call user error.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right, that would put you squarely into the "sporadic" category that I also mentioned.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

don't regret it per se....only if we had known our circumstance prior to, probably would not have considered the Tiguan and just go straight to Atlas because of the size.


----------



## cahrens (Jun 5, 2018)

*EPC light when I first bought it*

When I first got the 2018 Tiguan, the EPC light kept coming on and the car would lose power. It happened on three different occassions, and it took two trips to the dealer to finally get it resolved. I've had the start-stop not restart the car three times since I've had it. Two of the times, I had to put it in park, and manually restart it.

Other than that it's been great. It is a bit under powered. You can't really pass anyone on a two lane road. The transmission can't quite seem to find the right gear when it's starting out. But it's not just another boring CUV like the Rav4 or the CRV. It looks more like an X5 or Q5, although it's not. Apple Car Play is great. It drives nice. It has lots of room.

I'm leasing it for $199/mo, $650 DAS. My insurance is super cheap now. It dropped $300/year after replacing my 2015 Spark EV with the Tiguan. I don't think I would pay more than $199/mo for it, though. But for a $199/mo vehicle, it's fantastic.


----------



## akhotch (Apr 22, 2013)

No regrets of buying the car. Yes it is a first gen of a new vehicle, so there will be growing pains for sure, but so far everything has been addressed quickly and efficiently by the dealer. The engine leave a bit to be desired as far as peppyness, but this is my family hauler so dont need to rally it with a wife and two kids in it with me 95% of the time. We went with the SEL and love it. Have owned it long enough to go through an Alaskan winter and summer so far, and havent found a situation that it hasnt handled amazingly, even without any form of winter tire, though we will get a set of blizzaks for this coming winter, for my wifes ease of mind really. Overall for the price we paid, the features and space of the car, all on top of the warranty, im quite pleased with the vehicle.


----------



## duvs182 (Aug 5, 2009)

No regrets. I had problem with my paint on the trunk and they have repaint it. I also have B-pillar issue but still really love this car. I wanted to buy an Audi Q5., Mazda CX5 or the new tiguan. The new Tiguan win because of the console that's really more beautiful that the Q5. All troubles can be repaired so i'm not afraid about trouble. It's a new model so don't by surprised if they are a little bit more trouble then other. Transmission ( 8 speed ) with the new engine Budack jerk a little bit but in sport mode it's better so I drive it always in sport mode.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

I picked up my SEL-P with R-line in White Silver today. It's not my Golf R, but it's not horrible to me. It's a crossover truck and I knew I would loose speed for comfort. If APR really releases a flash I'll get it. But if not I think I'll still be good. I drove the different settings and I love the way it drives. Finders crossed about reliability issues, but that's what the warranty is for. Thanks for everyone's input! Mike


----------



## tpm1234 (Aug 3, 2018)

I have had my 2018 Tiguan SE 4M for about a month now and have put on just over 1100 miles. This is my 3rd VW, previous 2 were Passats. I thought I would try something different this time. So far so good. The ride doesn't compare to the Passat, but then again, its not a sedan. Same thing with engine excelleration, I didn't expect it to be a speed daemon. I was tired of the all black and saw this Deep Green Moss with the Oak trimmed seats getting unloaded and called the dealer the next and told them to prep it and I bought it after work that Monday. I had previously tested 2 other ones for about 40 minutes each and took this one out also for about 40 minutes. I really like the exterior. It has crisp lines that in 5 years you won't be thinking, ugh, why did I buy that. Same with the interior...I like the straight forward simple lines. To me that is classer looking that some of the jumbled up messes of other brands. I am not getting any of the rattles that other are getting and I am pretty heavy on the gas, so I am averaging about 24mpg on very mixed driving. With this being my 3rd VW I get the engine and some of the hunting and pecking of the transmission doesn't bother me. I have the driving mode set to sport all the time and leave the shifter in drive and if I want to give it some juice and pass or I am in stop and go traffic I will put the shifter in sport and it maintains the gears better. I am actually finding it to be quite quick once you figure it out. What don't I like, the 2 rows of plastic inserts on the front...one is for fog lights which are not standard (and BS I think), the other is just an extra row of plastic. This really takes away from an otherwise sharp look. On the interior, no homeland, another BS for me, and usually VWs have pretty good stock radio systems. While this one is not bad, it is just too small for all the space. It needs more power and 2 more speakers and/or a subwoofer...really disappointed in what VW did on that front...the sound maxes out about half-way up the volume dial. Other then that...pretty good so far, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Kinge (Aug 19, 2018)

*So Far No Problems*

I'm going on one month and 1,100 miles and so far no problems with my 2018 SE Tig. I hear so much about the poor acceleration from other people about this car. I find that with this car, the "sweet spot" for better acceleration requires you to put your foot into the pedal (in sport mode) more than cars I've owned in the past. I'm not talking "pedal to the metal", just abit of a heavier foot on the pedal. I discovered this during my test drive before purchase. After hitting this "sweet spot", the trans also seems to snap to attention and work well. My prior car was a Passat TDI.....that was a dream car....loved it and wished the Tig came as a TDI as well.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

All these complaints about f*cking interior rattles....what dealer in their right mind is going to pull your interior apart to troubleshoot a few rattles? They have a business to run, not cater to your psychotic OCD and interior rattle issues. Get real. :screwy:

VW's have always offered the best interior quality for the buck—not Honda, and not Toyota. If you disagree, go get a RAV-4 or CRV opcorn:


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

My wife does miss her SELP Tiguan. I do too the more I see pictures of the R-line. Just cannot afford 2 car payments at the moment hehe. Still wishing and hoping for the Tiguan R. That will definitely be a contender when the time comes for me to retire daily driver duties of my MKV R32. Hopefully though not that soon


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

jimothy cricket said:


> All these complaints about f*cking interior rattles....what dealer in their right mind is going to pull your interior apart to troubleshoot a few rattles? They have a business to run, not cater to your psychotic OCD and interior rattle issues. Get real. :screwy:
> 
> VW's have always offered the best interior quality for the buck—not Honda, and not Toyota. If you disagree, go get a RAV-4 or CRV opcorn:


I can live with the "interior" rattles - I have them from time to time, but nothing major or consistent and usually there's a child's toy or similar in the car to make me question what I'm hearing - sometimes it's a rattle or sometimes it's an item in the Tiguan; I know there are rattles, but other things are making noise too so it doesn't matter to me...even the relatively (to my MKV GTI) cheaper door handles and interior trim plastic doesn't bother me too much. In the morning, when the black plastic on the exterior of the B-pillar creaks as the sun heats it up (car it kept in an ambient temp garage), I shrug it off as "normal" even though I've never heard such a thing (audible interior creaking causes by solar heat) on any other car I've driven. I'm not going to ask a dealer to mess up the interior to chase down these types of rattles, especially since most of them seem to be due to the nature of the plastics used.

However, the B-pillar rattle is not an "interior" rattle - it's a "structural" rattle whose cause/source has been pinpointed and VW has a specific fix for it. As a structural engineer, this bothers me as I wondering if it affects the structural integrity of the body or if there could be metal fatigue issues in the future. Anyway, this rattle right at ear level, a few inches away from the driver or front passenger's head. It is always present and has changing characteristic depending on speed and temperature - even this morning I heard it going 5mph with the body flexing in a garage ramp. There's no mount of ambient rattling or radio volume that can deaden the annoyance caused by it, besides sticking my head out the window as I drive. I've had it since day 1 (thought it would go away) and now over a year later and only 7000 miles, it's still there.

After driving in many VWs- from an 81 Rabbit, 85 Quantum, 88 Vanagon, 94 Passat, MKIV and MKV GTIs, B6 & B7 Passats- I agree that VW's interiors are generally nicer to look and have been generally improving but feel like the Tiguan was a slight step backward.


----------



## swedebear (Oct 7, 2018)

Me and my girlfriend leased our Executive Edition Tiguan a little more then a year ago, during that time it has gone for 16200 km (Just over 10000 miles) and we are very happy with it. The four wheel drive is a blessing here in the seminorth of Sweden. We love the Adaptive Cruise Control and it is just so comfortable to both drive and ride in. We have had just one or two issues, the mileage was in our view a bit high first winter so it will be very interesting to see if there is any difference the second winter. The other issue was an electrical one, it indicated that the drivers door wasn't able to close which it was. We had it in for service and they realised that the water drainage in the door hadn't been working properly so they dried it out. This problem has not come back.

Apart from these misfortunes we are very pleased with it

Cheers
Anders

EDIT: Forgot to mention that the one we have is the TDI 190 Hp with the DSG gear box


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

I’d say go for it and keep the R if you can. We picked up our Tig in August and are only about 2,000 miles in. No issues, no problems, we’re really enjoying it. (Other than it’s so slow...hence keeping the R for when you’re craving some speed LOL)


----------



## rts6v92 (Sep 10, 2009)

"Regret" might be too strong a word, but depending upon the day, maybe not.

The first issue is entirely my fault, and that has to do with the towing capacity. I wasn't thinking about tow ratings when I bought it a few months ago, but now that I'm looking at small travel trailers I'm learning that 1,500 pounds is a joke and will severely limit my choices. Again, not the car's fault, but had I known I was going to get the bug for a camper, I would have passed on the Tiguan and looked at the Atlas instead. 

The second issue is again my fault. I opted for the SE with sunroof because going with an SEL was pushing the budget. I like the look of the vehicle, but the standard 17" wheels on the SE looks a little undersized and are a pain to clean (the openings are too small to easily clean the visible inside portion of the wheels). The 19" Aukland (SEL) and 19" Trenton (R Line) look much nicer. I'll probably run the standard 17's until they're worn, then mount snow tires on them and get a set of 18's or 19's with new tires for summer use. 

The remaining issues are all on VW though. I have the B-pillar rattle (which my dealer says they haven't heard of), I'm having power window issues (auto up and down stopped working, windows reverse when they go up, etc.). The bi-polar throttle response ranges from annoying to downright dangerous. There are signs of cost-cutting everywhere (carpeted floor mats are nearly worn through around my heel in under 3,000 miles, rubber "dead pedal" is now thin plastic, rear seat door sills are hard plastic instead of padded like they are on the front, no individual TPS sensors, no compass, marginal headlights, one tiny and poorly located light for the rear hatch, no standard security cover for the cargo area, back to a cartridge oil filter instead of the nicer spin-on type, windshield washers take several seconds to spray while the wipers drag across dirty glass). 

The real shame is that I opted to finance this car rather than lease it, as it wanted something I could keep for 10 years or more and wanted to get out of the constant payment cycle a lease gets you into. 

It's not a bad car, it's just not as special as my previous Volkswagens (2005.5 Jetta, 2012 CC, 2015 Passat) or my daughter's 2015 Tiguan. 

In retrospect, I should have looked more closely at the Atlas. I glossed over it because I didn't need a third row seat and viewed it more of a family hauler, but I think it might have been a better fit - especially for towing. 

Jim


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

rts6v92 said:


> back to a cartridge oil filter instead of the nicer spin-on type


Interesting. Generally it goes the other way - people are happier about the cartridge filters because they are easier to change. I haven't done an oil change yet, but I remember how much of a PITA the spin-on filter was on my old B5 Passat. There was some kajiggery with the coolant overflow reservoir, and some tomfoolery with a plastic shopping bag to prevent it from dumping oil everywhere...


----------



## Pearlex86 (Sep 28, 2018)

I feel a lot of people dealing with transmission complaints may be actually feeling the power change and cycles of the car going in and out of b cycle or what ever his name that ruined vws smoothness factor on its 4 banger. I thought the 8 speed would be the deal breaker but it feels stout actually. Engine just needs a tune that’s all


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

Sounds like a lot of you guys should of bought an Audi/Benz/BMW. The car is absolutely great. Great family car for the price. There is nothing wrong with the car in my book.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

GavinD said:


> Interesting. Generally it goes the other way - people are happier about the cartridge filters because they are easier to change. I haven't done an oil change yet, but I remember how much of a PITA the spin-on filter was on my old B5 Passat.


Amen! Had the cartridge filter in my ‘10 JSW TDI. With an oil extractor the oil changes were a breeze! No jacking up the car and crawling underneath. No scraped knuckles, no grimy hands, no catch basin to worry about. I was bummed to find my ‘17 Jetta had the screw-on filter you had to access from underneath (and remove some plastic shielding in the process). PITA indeed!!! Glad to hear the Tiguan has the cartridge. I look forward to painless oil changes again.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

rts6v92 said:


> There are signs of cost-cutting everywhere (carpeted floor mats are nearly worn through around my heel in under 3,000 miles


VW has always had the worst stock floor mats imaginable (at least since my first new VW purchase in 2000). They aren’t even thick enough to be considered carpet, and wear about as well as a sheet of poster board. Even a Chinese flea market would be embarrassed by their quality. I always get the optional rubber Monster mats.


----------



## DanTig18 (Feb 20, 2018)

RedHotFuzz said:


> Amen! Had the cartridge filter in my ‘10 JSW TDI. With an oil extractor the oil changes were a breeze! No jacking up the car and crawling underneath. No scraped knuckles, no grimy hands, no catch basin to worry about. I was bummed to find my ‘17 Jetta had the screw-on filter you had to access from underneath (and remove some plastic shielding in the process). PITA indeed!!! Glad to hear the Tiguan has the cartridge. I look forward to painless oil changes again.



Agreed. You can't get any easier of an oil change. I've had tons of cars over the years and this one is the easiest i've ever had. Volkswagen was smart and eliminated the need to remove the plastic cover underneith to do an oil change like on my older 2011 Tig.
And, the new oil pan plug is awesome, love it. Fool-proof.


----------



## rts6v92 (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm going to look into an extractor before my first oil change for sure. With the filter up top on the Tiguan, there's no reason to go crawling underneath anymore. 

Regarding the oil filter, my 2012 CC (2.0) and 2015 Passat (1.8) both had the spin-on type filters mounted up top gasket-side down. (Side note: The CC's drain bolt was located outside of the plastic cover so no dealing with the cover and the silly clips on that car, one of the many design elements I appreciated; I miss that car a lot). 

Both had an anti-drain valve in the filter that prevent oil from escaping when the filter was loosened, so it was never a messy experience. My 2005.5 Jetta 2.5 had the cartridge type filter but it was mounted on the bottom with the little ball valve you had to open to drain the oil from the plastic cover. It will be interesting to see what (if anything) leaks out of the cartridge housing on the Tiguan.

Jim


----------



## rts6v92 (Sep 10, 2009)

Mine came with the rubber Monster Mats, but they're not the same style as the deeply channeled ones on my CC or Passat. My intent was to use the carpeted ones in the summer and the rubber in the winter, but the rubber ones are staying year round now. Might look into Weather Tech floor liners for winter actually; I like the way they bend up and protect the sides.


----------



## rts6v92 (Sep 10, 2009)

I actually don't have any issues with the transmission itself, especially in Sport mode. It shifts smoothly, it's responsive, and it always seems to be in the right gear. 

The issue I'm describing is the erratic throttle response. Sometimes you push the throttle and nothing happens for a split second; so you either wait for it to respond, or you give it a bit more gas thinking you just didn't give it enough and it lurches forward and rockets off. It's an intermittent thing too, and I can't associate it with any specific conditions (fuel grade, ambient temperature, engine temperature, amount of initial throttle, etc.). I does, however, seem to be pretty commonplace.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

rts6v92 said:


> Mine came with the rubber Monster Mats, but they're not the same style as the deeply channeled ones on my CC or Passat. My intent was to use the carpeted ones in the summer and the rubber in the winter, but the rubber ones are staying year round now. Might look into Weather Tech floor liners for winter actually; I like the way they bend up and protect the sides.


Yeah I like the feel of the monster mats and will probably use them for summertime. The channels in them aren’t deep though. Check out the thread on here with pictures of the Tux Mats.. I ordered a set of those based on that thread and they are great. Softer texture than weathertech which feels nicer, and they use clips to really get a tight fit


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

rts6v92 said:


> Mine came with the rubber Monster Mats, but they're not the same style as the deeply channeled ones on my CC or Passat. My intent was to use the carpeted ones in the summer and the rubber in the winter, but the rubber ones are staying year round now. Might look into Weather Tech floor liners for winter actually; I like the way they bend up and protect the sides.


I spent $300 (!!!) on WeatherTechs for my Durango and I regret it. They tend to curl up around the edges, you can't get them completely clean, and they have some sort of a clear layer that starts to peel off. Also, the "laser fit" isn't as good as advertised. In fact the cargo area mat was 2" too narrow! I bought another brand for the cargo area. I won't be buying WeatherTech again.


----------



## Amberl (Nov 4, 2018)

Every day since i bought this tig . I will never buy a Volkswagen again and to be treated the way i was by Volkswagen of America today ! My car has had so many problems in 1 month it has been nuts 4 times in the shop engine lights on and all . They dont care if you have been a loyal customer at all .


----------



## Orangelefty (Nov 14, 2006)

We love ours. It's the wife's kid hauler and does a great job. We also live in Canada and I think the US models might have a few issues. The canadian models seem to be just fine. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karat (Nov 1, 2018)

I was about to trade in my 16 RAV4 to a 19 Forester or a 18 Tiguan.
And then more I read about issues in new cars then more I like my RAV4. Over 2 years no single issue. I just don't like the radio.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Any car you look up is going to have people complaining about something going wrong with it. Most of them don’t have an issue, but the ones who do tend to come online to see what’s going on and how to fix it. Most people who have the car and no problems aren’t thinking to go on forums and let people know it’s fine. 

That said, you should keep your RAV4 if you like it. It’s a great car and will last forever.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

short answer: no.


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

There’s a long thread about this as well. In the first year everyone knows there’s issues to be worked out. Any recall issues have been solved with the current vehicles being produced I believe. I love the Tiguan for what it is. We bought it for comfort and capacity since I have always had gtis and golfs/rabbits and my wife had an Altima. It’s not fast but the comforts inside and safety features are amazing. For the 1000s of tigs produced there’s bound to be some issues. If VW doesn’t take care of a car under warranty that’s just a real Shiite deal on them. If you speak to any brand enthusiast they can tell youbissues with every single car ever made. It just happens.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2018)

don't. I regret everyday.
Countless problems


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

jimothy cricket said:


> short answer: no.


+1


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

Pick any vehicle on the planet and you’ll find plenty of people who regret buying it. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Ivoryt (Aug 11, 2010)

Nope!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Crappie man (Nov 22, 2018)

Love mine


----------



## Vwuser1989 (Jul 18, 2021)

JODZ said:


> I currently have a 2017 Golf R, and I've been thinking about trading in for the Tig. I honestly wonder if I should because I see so many complaints on here about having issues. Just curious if this is a bad decision? Mike


I have owned my Tiguan for 6 months now and I’m really starting to dislike it. The transmission is VERY jerky, the gas and brake are beyond sensitive, which I thought I could get used to but there’s no hope. The steering is horrible, it feels so loose and disconnected from the road, even in sport mode. I purchased it because I loved my Jetta but needed something more family friendly. The space is great inside and the design both inside and out is beautiful. There are definitely positives but if you’re someone who enjoys driving and feeling the road… don’t buy it.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Vwuser1989 said:


> I have owned my Tiguan for 6 months now and I’m really starting to dislike it. The transmission is VERY jerky, the gas and brake are beyond sensitive, which I thought I could get used to but there’s no hope. The steering is horrible, it feels so loose and disconnected from the road, even in sport mode. I purchased it because I loved my Jetta but needed something more family friendly. The space is great inside and the design both inside and out is beautiful. There are definitely positives but if you’re someone who enjoys driving and feeling the road… don’t buy it.


I mean, it's a small SUV not a GTI or Golf R, so why even drive it like one?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

No regrets (1 year into ownership). Some things I wish were better, but no show-stoppers for me.

The engine/tranny is quirky, agreed (especially from a standstill). But I think all of my cars I've owned over my lifetime have had some undesirable drive-ability in situations. In a lot of cases, I think it boils down to the automatic's not reading my mind on what I want to do at that exact time. Most of the time I can work around it.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

3 years ownership, not anymore... there has certainly been some time prior to VW fixes and APR+ tune that both my bride and I were pretty much ready to part ways with it. But now that all is working as it should, we will be keeping long term as we had always planned.


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

My only regret is not getting an SEL R Line instead of a SE R Line Black. Kinda jealous of those added features like ACC and digital dash and LEDs and others. Oh well, maybe in a few years.


----------



## SwiftGTI (Jul 15, 2011)

Vwuser1989 said:


> There are definitely positives but if you’re someone who enjoys driving and feeling the road… don’t buy it.


Haha if you want to feel better, go rent any full size minivan for a few days and try driving your Tiguan again. It’ll feel like a little hatch in comparison. My daily driver is a Pacifica and it absolutely feels like a boat compared with the Tiguan. It’s all relative but I don’t think you’ll find an suv in this size class (and moreover with third row seats) that’ll drive smaller or feel more connected than the Tiguan.


----------



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

If you replace your .:R with it I think you will be disappointed. I have an MKV .:R and my wife drives the Tiguan SE 4mo.

I enjoy driving her car because it's more comfortable but it is definitely not fun at all. It's a car to get from point A to point B. Chances are, if you have an .:R, a car means more than that to you.

It's well equipped and I think it was a great value. I don't regret buying it, but it's a second car.

If you want something more comfortable, have you consider and Arteon R-Line? My best friend bought one. It has all the bells and whistles, is comfortable, and the drivetrain doesn't suck. it will still be noticably slower than your .:R due to weight and transmission. No DSG available.

Also, if you buy a Tiguan, a Neuspeed Power Module or Burger JBX will give the car enough juice to pass in the highway. You can get a NPM used for $200 or so and it's good for a 30 hp bump.

Edit: LOL this post is from 2018!


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

Eh, the thread is still valid for anyone doing a search on owner satisfaction.

Complaining about the handling?? SwiftGTI is right on the money. The only shortcoming with the suspension is the lack of front droop, which causes the front struts to top out harshly when going over speed bumps, pot holes, railroad tracks, etc.

Regret buying it, no. To do over again I would probably buy something else with a better drivetrain. Factor in that VW has reduced the warranty duration, which reduces some of its cost advantage when comparing it to other brands with shorter warranties, and it's even less likely we'd buy a Tig if we had a do over. The VR6, like in the Passat GT, would change the game substantially, but only if it was available on the lower trim models, which would be unlikely to happen. Very good car in most areas, but an awful drivetrain.


----------



## tylerrose80 (May 13, 2020)

JODZ said:


> I currently have a 2017 Golf R, and I've been thinking about trading in for the Tig. I honestly wonder if I should because I see so many complaints on here about having issues. Just curious if this is a bad decision? Mike


most say its like a bigger golf


----------



## titleman (Sep 29, 2019)

Karat said:


> I was about to trade in my 16 RAV4 to a 19 Forester or a 18 Tiguan.
> And then more I read about issues in new cars then more I like my RAV4. Over 2 years no single issue. I just don't like the radio.


I owned 2 Toyotas before owning both a Tiguan and a Forester and I love them both. I have different reasons for like each but I never had any trouble with Toyotas and up to now no trouble with the 2018 Forester or 2019 Tiguan. You only hear issues with a small part of the owners as those happy are the silent majority. M2¢


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

I like mine


----------



## Agacom (Aug 16, 2020)

Only issue I have is that it lacks pep, something I loved in my ‘17 GTI. I wish there was a way to make the thing faster. I do love the car other than that though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

These cars would be great with 230 hp and 220 lb-ft, without having to risk warranty headaches to get it. Such a great looking car in SEL R-line trim, let down by the drivetrain. 0-60 in 9 seconds is egregious, even though I will concede that in real world use (spent many days in pre facelift cars as loaners) the reports of them being underpowered is overblown...but at the same time, the numbers don't lie.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

puma1552 said:


> These cars would be great with 230 hp and 220 lb-ft, without having to risk warranty headaches to get it. Such a great looking car in SEL R-line trim, let down by the drivetrain. 0-60 in 9 seconds is egregious, even though I will concede that in real world use (spent many days in pre facelift cars as loaners) the reports of them being underpowered is overblown...but at the same time, the numbers don't lie.


My 2019 SEL P has the APR Plus tune that supposedly gives these numbers but it doesn’t feel like it. The car is still pretty slow, probably due to weight and transmission. If they offered a US spec Tiguan with the Golf R engine and tune at say in the high $30k to low $40k range, I’d buy it in a heart beat. And the Audi Q3 isn’t it because it’s smaller.


----------



## alanaround (Jun 8, 2011)

I've had my Tiguan R-Line for 1 year now after swapping out my 2019 GTi and while I grumble about the power weekly, it meets my expectations in every other way, especially with 2 young kids. Swallows all their ski stuff and with winter tires, is an absolute tank in the snow. I got rubber mats and privacy cover with the vehicle which seems to have held up well, the only issue I have is the poor lighting in the trunk, but I figure I can get an LED or some other mod to make it a bit better. Honestly at first I was disappointed but given how much abuse it's had in the past year it's holding up well.


----------



## Cajetan (Feb 1, 2012)

IbsFt said:


> The only shortcoming with the suspension is the lack of front droop, which causes the front struts to top out harshly when going over speed bumps, pot holes, railroad tracks, etc.


is that the popping noise I hear going over wide speed bumps?


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

I regret selling the S6 that lead me to buy the Tiguan lol


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

I like ours very much except for the growling noise from the motor under acceleration. Has anyone figured out where that comes from?


----------



## Chrism77 (Jan 21, 2021)

I’ve had my Canadian 2020 R-line for a year and a half now. I’m constantly trying to think of ways to get into something else, without losing my shirt. There are things I really like about it but I find myself frustrated more often than not.

The pros:
With a tune, it’s reasonably quick. It isn’t my previous modded WRX, but it isn’t the slug I originally bought. VW should be ashamed at the drivetrain they put in this thing.
It’s spacious, comfortable, useable. Great for camping, climbing trips, beach days, all the things you’d need a roomy wagon/SUV for.
The Fender stereo is great. I love cranking music while I drive and this makes it much more enjoyable.
I haven’t had any major problems aside from needing a new fuel level sending unit right after picking it up from the dealer.
Looks. It’s probably the best looking SUV of it’s group. The RAV4 is awkward looking, CRV looks small, even though it’s similar in size. The Santa Fe was my second choice but I got a better deal on my trade in from VW. I really like the new Kia Sorento too.

The cons:
The aforementioned powertrain. I’ll always point to that as a major failing. I understand VW was going for an efficient package that every grandmother would love but seriously, what the hell? Not even an option for a GTI spec 2.0T in the R-Line? Or a DSG to make the engine they did choose more responsive. I would have paid a premium on top of the cost of the R-Line to get some actual performance.
The transmissions manual mode is pointless. The engine will rev another 1000 rpm _after_ I’ve moved the lever to change gear. I thought computers were supposed to be fast. 
Constantly having to reset my settings. I put it in sport mode every time I drive. I should not have to constantly be changing it back to sport mode every time I run into a store, get gas, or anything. That should be a stored setting. Heated steering wheel always resets to low heat setting. I’m in Canada, by the time I feel the low heat in -20* C, I’m home. I have to change 2-3 settings every single time I drive the car and I hate it a little more every single time.
Driving dynamics. I think the engineers just skipped this part. Driving around a corner and feeding more throttle does absolutely nothing until you’ve almost completely straightened the steering, then you get it all at once. Turning ESC Sport on kind of improves this, but barely. Turning ASR off also, kind of, sort of improves this, but these settings also light up the dash like a Christmas tree. When I change to my “Custom” drive mode it tells me to “note the settings” like suddenly the thing has turned into a Veyron and I just wont be able to handle the power.
The UI. There’s so many goddamn menus. I’d have to go sit in the car and go through them all to see if I ever use them all. I think I use two, and that’s so I can change the settings that I’ve mentioned.
I have a clunk when the front suspension is rebounding after a speed bump. I think it’s something to do with shorter than required damper bodies. I’ve seen a couple mentions around about that.

I’ve bought some H&R sport springs to hopefully improve the performance. 

That’s the list off the top of my head. It really is the little things that have made me not like the car. Overall, if you just want to get in and go and just don’t care about what you drive, it’s fine. It’ll get you there and you’ll get out and not even remember the drive. I think that’s where it loses me. I want to enjoy my drive and look forward to getting in the car. I didn’t want an appliance.

I really wanted a Volvo V-60 R-Design. 315 hp, twincharged, AWD wagon but that’s a bit far out of my price range. I had considered a Sportwagen but it just felt too cramped. I probably would have been happier but now they aren’t available.


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

Exactly how i feel about my Tiguan


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Chrism77 said:


> Heated steering wheel always resets to low heat setting. I’m in Canada, by the time I feel the low heat in -20* C, I’m home.


I found a pretty easy fix for that one, if you have an OBDeleven or VCDS. Just change it from multi-stage to single-stage heating. Then it’s either ON or OFF, no longer having the 3 levels. Once you do that, ON = high.

Works perfectly after that. I don’t see the point of multi-stage steering wheel heating anyway.

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrism77 (Jan 21, 2021)

DoC0427 said:


> I found a pretty easy fix for that one, if you have an OBDeleven or VCDS. Just change it from multi-stage to single-stage heating. Then it’s either ON or OFF, no longer having the 3 levels. Once you do that, ON = high.
> 
> Works perfectly after that. I don’t see the point of multi-stage steering wheel heating anyway.
> 
> ...


I’ve been debating getting one. I’ve read you can adjust the rear differential response and throttle at least on earlier MQB Tiguan, which the car would greatly benefit from but I don’t see myself changing most of the other available settings for the newer digital dash vehicles. Still thinking on it. If I can use it to adjust the drivability then I probably will get one.


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

The crazy thing is that the Mexican plant where the N.A. Tiguan is manufactured also makes the Tiguan with the GTI engine and DSG gearbox for the south American market.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

David9962000 said:


> The crazy thing is that the Mexican plant where the N.A. Tiguan is manufactured also makes the Tiguan with the GTI engine and DSG gearbox for the south American market.


That's depressing. What would be great is if the Tiguan for NA was still built in Germany (sorry, provenance snob here with last three German cars being German built) and came with that drivetrain. It would be an insta-buy.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Chrism77 said:


> I’ve been debating getting one. I’ve read you can adjust the rear differential response and throttle at least on earlier MQB Tiguan, which the car would greatly benefit from but I don’t see myself changing most of the other available settings for the newer digital dash vehicles. Still thinking on it. If I can use it to adjust the drivability then I probably will get one.


You can adjust the rear differential but it makes little/no difference. The adjustment to the throttle response makes no difference at all (placebo effect only).

It’s not a tool that will do much of anything on the drivetrain but lots you can do with other stuff, as well as read and clear codes, change the brakes (open electronic parking brakes), etc….

Personally I’m quite happy with the drivetrain as it is. Could it use more power and better shifting trans? Sure but it’s good as it is for what it is designed for and what I bought it for and for the price I paid for it.. Although there’s obviously a few people that would appreciate an R engine and other higher performance components, that’s not VW’s target market in North America, and judging by their sales of the Tiguan they seem to be hitting it quite well. …software bugs notwithstanding of course.

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

